
J4K Retrospective - pplonski86
https://meatfighter.com/java4k/
======
Zitrax
If you stumble upon www.java4k.com it's apparently a fake phishing copy after
the original domain expired according to [http://www.java-
gaming.org/topics/urgent-announcement-about-...](http://www.java-
gaming.org/topics/urgent-announcement-about-java4k-com/38021/view.html)

------
ww520
This is amazing. Very creative. I like the minimal square and dot game. Simple
graphic pure game play.

------
le-mark
Great! Is this on github or some other? I had a couple of applet entries it'd
be nice to package up.

